
Yahoo to change name, trim board if Verizon deal gets done - sjreese
http://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20170110/p2g/00m/0bu/032000c
======
bediger4000
I read this as "Yahoo to change name, trim beard" at first. Too many hipsters
moving into my neighborhood, I guess.

